# Buses from Torrevieja



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

Hi All,

We've just bought a place in Mar Azul just south of Torrevieja (north of Punta Prima). Well, when I say bought, we made the offer and are due to complete sometime next month.

Up until now we have hired cars but this is proving expensive and also nerve racking when you hear the horror stories of how some people are treated by the the hire car companies.

So when we next head out (as soon after completion as possible) we want to use the bus services in the local area to get around.

From what I gather, the LINE D-F: TORREVIEJA - LOS ALTOS - ROCÍO DEL MAR bus is the one we need to get from Torrevieja to our 'new home'.

I've got what is probably a simple question but does this bus start from the main bus station i.e. the one the Alicante Airport bus should take us to?

Any advice on public transport in the area (such as is there any easy way to get to La Zenia boulevard from Mar Azul?) would be gratefully received.

Talking of grateful, I've been a stalker on here for a while and I would like to thank all the posters on here for the information I've cleaned from them so far. I need to revisit the many UK TV threads to get some more info for a start!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

sydneyhorn1 said:


> From what I gather, the LINE D-F: TORREVIEJA - LOS ALTOS - ROCÍO DEL MAR bus is the one we need to get from Torrevieja to our 'new home'.
> 
> I've got what is probably a simple question but does this bus start from the main bus station i.e. the one the Alicante Airport bus should take us to?
> 
> Any advice on public transport in the area (such as is there any easy way to get to La Zenia boulevard from Mar Azul?) would be gratefully received.


Hi Mike, no it does not start at the main Torrevieja s station, it starts at a small bus terminus near the international marina called "Eras de la Sal" on Avenida Faleria. Here is the Google map link.

https://www.google.es/maps/@37.9761929,-0.6850961,18z

Here is a link to get from the main bus station to Eras de la Sal. 

https://www.google.es/maps/dir/Esta...b41eebc2853!2m2!1d-0.6843933!2d37.9753925!3e2


There is not a really easy way to get to La Zenia Boulevard by bus, however with a 10 minute walk it is possible. You can take the bus from the main Torrevieja bus station that goes to Pilar de la Horadada and get off at the Consum Roundabout,

Zenia Boulevard - Shopping Centre in ORIHUELA Costa - Alicante - How to get there

Or you can get one of the Torrevieja local buses to the Torrevieja hospital you can then catch one of the two Orihuela Costa local buses.

Torrevieja Information - tourist guide - Bus from Torrevieja to Zenia Boulevard

Here is the link to all the local bus services in Torrevieja.

Torrevieja Information - tourist guide - Services


----------



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Steve! Lots of info there for me to digest. The 14 minute walk between buses is a bit of a pain but it could be worse.

Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

You van also take the E bus from the central bus station to La Veleta, near Aldi and Mar Azul. Or take a taxi for probably less than 10€.
Costa Azul, the bus company, have a nice app which shows when the next bus arrives.


----------



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Uora. I shall check that out. It's nice to have options!


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

uora said:


> You van also take the E bus from the central bus station to La Veleta, near Aldi and Mar Azul. Or take a taxi for probably less than 10€.
> Costa Azul, the bus company, have a nice app which shows when the next bus arrives.


Quite correct, however be aware that the bus stop for the E bus is opposite the bus station on Calle Antonio Machado, opposite Calle Del Mar, not actually in the bus station itself.


https://www.google.es/maps/@37.9797526,-0.6760126,20z

The flat rate bus fare for all the Torrevieja local buses is 1.35€ and so, depending on the size of your party, and with luggage in tow, it may well be cost effective for you to take a taxi, just outside the bus station, all the way to Mar Azul on arrival rather than pay two lots of bus fare. Just use the buses during your stay.


If and when you become residents of Torrevieja, the buses are totally free for all, once you have obtained your bus pass, 7€.


----------



## sydneyhorn1 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks again Steve. I will probably be traveling alone in June with just hand luggage so I think I might give the buses ago. I'm sure I can't go too far wrong and I can practice my pigeon Spanish if I do!

Will probably take the taxi option when I come with my wife and son in August though. I believe it should only be ?10 to ?15 from the Torrevieja to Mar Azul so seems worth it for the 3 of us.

The free bus service is a great idea. I shall definitely get that bus pass when we are resident. I wish my local UK bus service was as innovative ?


----------



## terry38 (Mar 8, 2021)

sydneyhorn1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We've just bought a place in Mar Azul just south of Torrevieja (north of Punta Prima). Well, when I say bought, we made the offer and are due to complete sometime next month.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I hope you don't mind me contacting you. My wife and I have been considering buying a property in Mar Azul, I just came across your post whilst looking for information. I hope you are enjoying being in Mar Azul. Can you advise me on a suitable and trustworthy company I can use to purchase a property. We are a wee bit nervous about all the legal stuff and would be grateful for any help whatsoever. Thank you, Terry


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are saying you want to take the bus from torrevieja to Mar azul( punts prima) on arrival from Alicante airport you are perhaps making it quite hard. First it is a long trek with luggage from Torrevieja bus station to bus stop in torrevieja. Plus it could be hot. Also the busses are not at all punctual in torrevieja and you can wait for ages for them. It can only cost about 15 euros by taxi from outside bus station.


----------

